# Rear Spoiler Removal



## dallascajun (Dec 13, 2004)

Has anyone had their rear spoiler removed? Any idea of the process? 

I'm seriously thinking about removing the spoiler from the rear of my car. I just like the smoother, cleaner look, and I don't think that the rear spoiler adds much in terms of downforce until reaching extremely high speeds...speeds of which I frankly don't plan on reaching in my car.

Any thoughts???


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

Good luck! I'm interested to see the final result. I'm in complete agreement with you on why it should be removed, too.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I removed mine last weekend because it was blocking me from seeing cars that were tailgating me at night. It did not take long. used the claws of a hammer to pop 2 of the plastic clips on the inside to get at the wire connection. Its located on the lower right corner of the trunk lid when you stand looking at it. I had to use pliers to grip the ends of the studs so they did not turn out when I used the open end wrench to take off the four nuts (not sure I needed to do that but did it just the same because I did not want the studs to come out.) 

I had already gone to Ace hardware and bought black plastic hole plugs - very thin on top - one 3/4 inch plug and four 3/8 inch plugs. Lowe's also had them but I liked the look of the Ace ones better. I then sanded them, painted them with touch-up paint, then clear coated them. I used P&G Parts to get my touch-up because the dealer did not have any and they and a 100% mark up. Bought both the small spray can and the small brush/tube. The spray can did not match but the tube paint did. It worked ok. I had to wet sand the 3/4 inch one twice before I was pleased with its finish.

When they were dry, I used a rubber mallet to pop the small ones in. Used a tiny amount of clear silicon on the 3/4 one to seal it (installed by hand). 

Now I can see the tailgaters at night, plugs are not that noticeable, the car's looks are still good. I'm interested to see if it actually makes a small difference in gas mileage at highway speeds.


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

Somebody makes a kit for filling the holes from removing the spoiler. I saw it somewhere on the web while looking for parts. I do not recall who it was but it out there


----------



## wick (Nov 4, 2004)

I think it looks better with the rear spoiler removed. Gives it a cleaner look. Any body shop should be able to provide fillers for the holes.


----------



## dallascajun (Dec 13, 2004)

Xman said:


> I had already gone to Ace hardware and bought black plastic hole plugs - very thin on top - one 3/4 inch plug and four 3/8 inch plugs. Lowe's also had them but I liked the look of the Ace ones better. I then sanded them, painted them with touch-up paint, then clear coated them. I used P&G Parts to get my touch-up because the dealer did not have any and they and a 100% mark up. Bought both the small spray can and the small brush/tube. The spray can did not match but the tube paint did. It worked ok. I had to wet sand the 3/4 inch one twice before I was pleased with its finish.


Thanks for the note, this sounds like a great solution. What is P&G? Where did you find the paint? I've got a Barbados Blue, so it may not be as easy to find.

Thanks again,
Will


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Most body shops will charge $500+ to fill and repaint the trunk lid. The covers that one person was selling on the forum were 1/4 inch thick and $60 to $70 depending on the color. 

Ace plugs totalled $1.25 and paint was less than $10. I felt this option would look better than thick covers. An easy low cost option to try the sans spoiler out.

The 3/4 inch one is the most noticable but you are seeing the dust and the flash accentuate the plug in the picture. If you look on the other side of the trunk lid (below the GMC on the Yukon), you can hardly make out the two 3/8 plugs. These plugs are very thin. 

P&G on-line is sales is below. They charge you a fair price without overcharging on shipping to make up for their low cost. Call and ask for Mike - have your VIN with you or he can't look up your paint code. 

https://www.partszoneonline.com/index.php
Parts Zone Online
1848 Smith Twp.
State Rd.
Slovan, PA 15078
(toll free) 1.888.870.0280 x214
(P) 1.724.947.9590 x214
(F) 1.724.947.2657
[email protected]


----------



## dallascajun (Dec 13, 2004)

THANKS! That is great information. I'm going to order the paint tomorrow, and try to find the plugs. I was worried that this would be a complicated project, but it appears to be fairly straightforward. What I REALLY like about this solution is that I can always put the spoiler back on, like when/if I decide to sell the car.

Thanks Again,
will


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

Anyway you can get a picture from a side profile. Im curious to what it looks like, and updates on gas milage increases.

-Frank


----------



## dallascajun (Dec 13, 2004)

I just ordered the paint today, and picked up the Nylon Plugs this morning. As soon as the paint comes in, the Spoiler is coming off. I'll post pics after I get it done.

-Will


----------



## dallascajun (Dec 13, 2004)

> Used the claws of a hammer to pop 2 of the plastic clips on the inside to get at the wire connection. Its located on the lower right corner of the trunk lid when you stand looking at it.


Xman,

I was able to get to the wire, but I could not find any connection point to disconnect. I can't figure out where or how to disconnect the wire in order to remove the Spoiler. Did you simply cut the wire, or is there some sort of connecting point?

Thanks,
Will


----------



## dallascajun (Dec 13, 2004)

Guess What! I found the connection point. I had misunderstood your instructions and pulled the wrong caps inside the trunk. The Spoiler is now removed. Cleaning the trunk, then inserting the caps.


----------



## ejko (Dec 28, 2004)

When you say 3/8 and 3/4 inch plugs, what dimension are you referring to? Is it the outside diameter of the cap, the outside diameter of the plug, or the diameter of the solid shaft inside the 'teeth' of the plug.


----------



## dallascajun (Dec 13, 2004)

The 3/4 and 3/8 diameters are simply the diameter of the hole to be filled. Most hardware stores (Lowes, Home Depot) have these plastic/nylon pieces in bags, and marked as 3/4 or 3/8. 

Good Luck!


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

dallascajun said:


> The 3/4 and 3/8 diameters are simply the diameter of the hole to be filled. Most hardware stores (Lowes, Home Depot) have these plastic/nylon pieces in bags, and marked as 3/4 or 3/8.
> 
> Good Luck!


Or got to caplugs.com and order a them as a free trial set.

I will be removing my spoiler when it warms up around here.


----------



## skibum100_777 (Dec 21, 2004)

dallascajun said:


> I'm seriously thinking about removing the spoiler from the rear of my car. I just like the smoother, cleaner look, and I don't think that the rear spoiler adds much in terms of downforce until reaching extremely high speeds...speeds of which I frankly don't plan on reaching in my car.
> 
> Any thoughts???


this may be a non issue, but FYI -- a spoiler isn't really intended to provide a downforce. it's used to create air turbulence at the rear of your car when you're moving. the turbulence causes air to whip around and fill the low pressure area directly behind you as your car pushes thru the air. this reduces drag. which also improves fuel efficiency.

sorry, it's the engineer in me.


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

skibum100_777 said:


> a spoiler isn't really intended to provide a downforce.


Actually, you are completely incorrect. The purpose of the spoiler is to create down force on the body of a car to compensate for the lack of increasing the weight. The weight of a car is the only thing that forces the tires down on the pavement; creating inertia. Increasing the weight of the vehicle isn't the most popular solution so the spoiler works like an airplane wing, only upside down; so instead of lifting into the air, you are forced onto the pavement.




skibum100_777 said:


> this reduces drag. which also improves fuel efficiency.


As a result of the spoiler, drag is generated; this is bad as it slows down the vehicle. Engineers compute a ratio called the “lift/drag” ratio that maximizes down force but minimizes drag.



skibum100_777 said:


> sorry, it's the engineer in me.


No, I’m sorry, it’s the engineer in me.


----------



## skibum100_777 (Dec 21, 2004)

sboylan said:


> Actually, you are completely incorrect. The purpose of the spoiler is to create down force on the body of a car to compensate for the lack of increasing the weight. The weight of a car is the only thing that forces the tires down on the pavement; creating inertia. Increasing the weight of the vehicle isn't the most popular solution so the spoiler works like an airplane wing, only upside down; so instead of lifting into the air, you are forced onto the pavement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey, i'll tell you what. you can get a good look at a butcher's ass by sticking your head up there. but, wouldn't you rather to take his word for it? 

no, i meant, you can get a good look at a t-bone steak by sticking your head up a butcher's ass... no, wait. it's gotta be your bull. 

i stand corrected. i didn't do too well in fluid dynamics.  but there's no need for your tone, sean


----------



## Cajungoat (Jan 7, 2005)

let me know how this turns out dallascajun. are you from louisiana and where? i am from New Iberia and also have the Barbados Blue A4.


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

skibum100_777 said:


> hey, i'll tell you what. you can get a good look at a butcher's ass by sticking your head up there. but, wouldn't you rather to take his word for it?
> 
> no, i meant, you can get a good look at a t-bone steak by sticking your head up a butcher's ass... no, wait. it's gotta be your bull.
> 
> i stand corrected. i didn't do too well in fluid dynamics.  but there's no need for your tone, sean


After reading my post in a subjective matter I realize that the tone set was extremely wrong. With that said, I do sincerely apologize and let me clarify no harm was ever intended.

Sorry once again.


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

sboylan said:


> After reading my post in a subjective matter I realize that the tone set was extremely wrong. With that said, I do sincerely apologize and let me clarify no harm was ever intended.
> 
> Sorry once again.


That is quite decent of you to apologize. I'd like to go further with this though... the truth is, at 55 or 65 miles an hour, spoilers don't do much. They're designed for race cars that take corners at 120 miles an hour... speeds at which wheels can actually start to lift off the ground. And in those situations, they can really make a difference. But in day to day driving, they serve the same societal purpose as tattoos and hair-replacements.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I believe the GTO's spoiler was designed for looks. I took mine off to allow me to see cars tailgating me at night. My gas mileage appears to be uneffected. I may try some vortex generators on the roof to see how they work. I noticed there were hardly any water streaming down the back window when I was driving on the highway in the rain last weekend.


----------



## dallascajun (Dec 13, 2004)

OK...here's a quick question. I completed the removal of the Spoiler a couple of weeks ago, and love the look. BUT, I have a small problem. The 3/8 in plugs are just a tad bit too wide to actually fit into the holes left. I tried and tried and tried, but I could not get those plugs to squeeze in there. 

SO, I finally decided to cut the inside of the plug cylinder so that it could basically be squeezed into the hole. The problem that resulted is that the top of the pulg does not sit completely flush with the trunklid. 

Does anyone have an idea of how to go about trimming the plug so that the diameter of the plug is reduced enough to fit into the hole, but without breaking/cutting the plug cylinder?

Thanks...


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I noticed that the holes in the trunk lid were a bit oblong (may have been paint that caused it or the holes they punched just weren't circles). The plugs I had from Ace Hardware only had two supports running 180s from each other up from the base to the cap. I did not want to drill out the holes to make them round so I positioned the plugs in a manner that these supports were aligned with the long axis of the hole in the trunk. I figured the sides of the plugs (90 out from the supports) that had the uprights that click the plug into the hole and latch it would flex in easily enough to get into the hole and the plug would remain flat. It was hard to push the small plugs in with my fingers so I used a rubber mallet (no metal hammers). With a light tap, all four plugs just popped in and fit flush. I think the orientation of the plug and the mallet are your ticket.


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

J C Whitney has tire plugs. They are a flexible black rubber and would seal the hole well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

dallascajun said:


> Has anyone had their rear spoiler removed? Any idea of the process?
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about removing the spoiler from the rear of my car. I just like the smoother, cleaner look, and I don't think that the rear spoiler adds much in terms of downforce until reaching extremely high speeds...speeds of which I frankly don't plan on reaching in my car.
> 
> Any thoughts???


 the spoiler will reach peak efficiency at 350 mph
if ya want looks take off the roof and front sheet metal,people will definately
"look"


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=19



Attached Images







img1.jpg (40.7 KB, 44 views)







img2.jpg (44.3 KB, 41 views)







img3.jpg (42.3 KB, 41 views)







img4.jpg (43.1 KB, 42 views)







img5.jpg (32.3 KB, 41 views)



Check out this thread. This guy is making billet covers for the spoiler holes.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

Xman

Have you experienced any water leakage through the plugs? I'm really itching to ditch my spoiler.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

i bought some plugs that hold interior panels on and used them. plugged the holes with the panel clip and put a nut on the inside. the pressure of the plug against the inside of the nut keeps it tight. the big hole was the pita.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

Tom

I'm a little confused. Are these panel plugs threaded? Any pics to illustrate?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Simple Aerodynamics 101 show that the standard spoiler does neither Jack or Sh1t. It's there strictly for looks...

I'm leaning heavily to stripping the damned thing off.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm convinced this car looks better without the spoiler, much cleaner. Plus, IMO the rear portion of these cars is too "tall" for lack of a better description. The spoiler adds to this "tallness" to me.

I was at Home Depot last night for some other things and didn't have time to look for plugs. I have ordered the touch-up paint and really hope to give this a whirl, and if it doesn't work I can always revert back.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

bemeyer said:


> Tom
> 
> I'm a little confused. Are these panel plugs threaded? Any pics to illustrate?


no they just have ridges and are a little bigger than the nuts. they grabbed. at the auto parts store they are with the plastic rivets etc.


Groucho said:


> Simple Aerodynamics 101 show that the standard spoiler does neither Jack or Sh1t. It's there strictly for looks...
> 
> I'm leaning heavily to stripping the damned thing off.


is this your personal opinion or your professional opinion.
next time why dont you tell us what you really feel.


----------



## NoBMWforME (Apr 12, 2005)

My spoiler came off last weekend. I love it. A friend came by the house, saw the car and commented how it looks like an Aston Martin. I got the plugs to go in the holes for 59 cents each at OSH (Sears.) I plan on filling the holes when I install the lip spoiler I got from JHP.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Tom said:


> is this your personal opinion or your professional opinion.


Both. I'm an aero engineering drop out, a pilot, and spent almost a decade-and-a-half working with some of the best aerodynamic engineers and test pilots on the planet, building aiplanes and spacecraft at a very well-known aerospace research & development company. 



Tom said:


> next time why dont you tell us what you really feel.


Gee, OK. It's _so_ not like me, but... 

Granted...I've not seen wind tunnel or CFD analysis on that "wing", but my experience-calibrated Mark One Eyeball tells me that the only downforce that piece of urethane develops is the weight of it nailed on the ass-end of our Holdens. It obviously breaks up the airflow at the trucklid / aft end crease just by its draggy presence, but it's a seriously inefficient way of doing so...a small BMW E46 M3-like lip spoiler makes _way_ more sense.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

i was busting your horns with that crack. seriously though, if you remove it you will love it. i cannot belive how much nicer the car looks. there is a little bmw like lip in the trunk lid that is hidden by what can only be considered lutz's only concession to the pontiac people. the plug for the brake light is inside the trunk just above and to the right of the license plate. the removal can be done in about 10 minutes total.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Tom said:


> i was busting your horns with that crack. seriously though, if you remove it you will love it. i cannot belive how much nicer the car looks. there is a little bmw like lip in the trunk lid that is hidden by what can only be considered lutz's only concession to the pontiac people. the plug for the brake light is inside the trunk just above and to the right of the license plate. the removal can be done in about 10 minutes total.


Good-natured ball-busting recognized and appreciated. :cheers 

Agreed that it was Lutz's consession to the F-Body types. My buddy removed his and, as you said, the lines prove way too pretty to obscure with that (_*WARNING:* OPINION FOLLOWS_ ) _tacky_ Very-Pontiac wing. Several of the GTOs at the recent flash-mod gathering also were _sans_-OEM wing.

I wish there was a very small, subtle lip extension available, like the one on an E46 M3:










Aerodynamically speaking, it would be nice to have something there to cleanly divert the airflow up a bit to extend out the low-pressure stagnant air behind the car, helping to flatten out the pressure delta... 

The JHP spoiler is pretty close...I may have to get one of those.










Either way, the wing is coming off this weekend. Heck...the increased visibility alone will be worth it.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

Groucho- please post pics of yours when you're finished. Tom, do you have any pics of yours?

I may need to get to Sears and look for the plugs.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

it was definitely worth it for the visibility. that was why i did it, and the increased beauty was a side benefit.

i posted a few somewhere and cant find them. give me a day or two.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

bemeyer said:


> Groucho- please post pics of yours when you're finished. Tom, do you have any pics of yours?
> 
> I may need to get to Sears and look for the plugs.


*Before:*










*And after:*




















*I like it...it looks more like a proper sports coupe and less like a Firebird/Camaro boy-racer thingmie.*


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

why dosnt anyone use color match vynal to cover the holes, and it looks like its been shaved.


----------

